# help for a friend...man as spiritual leader question



## LadyFlynt (Dec 29, 2004)

Okay, I have a friend who is about to hit her 1st anniversary to be followed by the birth of their first child.

They have both been raised in church (albeit man-centered).
But have both claimed to only recently have become Christians (2yrs ago).

He's quiet and states that he doesn't do devotions with her because he doesn't like to read. (yet he leads jr high on sundays)

She wants him to be spiritual leader of the house and wants their child to be raised with regular reading of the word.

She brings it up to him and "it makes him feel bad".

We've even given them a family devotional that our pastor wrote that lays out the scripture, the memory, the questions.
He won't touch it...

HELP!


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 29, 2004)

I would recommend taking it slow and easy. If he has only been a Christian for 2 years, he may feel that he is not prepared and is still learning. Maybe she can approach him with questions about scripture and they can work through them together. As he continues to grow he may then feel more confident to take the lead.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 29, 2004)

good idea...and we have been taking it slow...she's just frustrated.


----------

